# Go To Postmates



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Postmates much better .

Postmates getting very busy, they give tips, and pay more per mile,

more employee oriented.*


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

I guess it would have been better if I had a scheduled shift, but I went on the road to do some Postmates today and after doing 1 delivery I went to a hotspot and spent like 20 minutes in that hotspot and nothing came through. It was my first day doing Postmates and I almost gave up after 1 delivery, but I also just got approved for Doordash, so I switched to Doordash before giving up and got a delivery offer right away. I'll have to try again after scheduling some shifts but over here Doordash seems busier.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

SlikkRikk said:


> I guess it would have been better if I had a scheduled shift, but I went on the road to do some Postmates today and after doing 1 delivery I went to a hotspot and spent like 20 minutes in that hotspot and nothing came through. It was my first day doing Postmates and I almost gave up after 1 delivery, but I also just got approved for Doordash, so I switched to Doordash before giving up and got a delivery offer right away. I'll have to try again after scheduling some shifts but over here Doordash seems busier.


Once You Really Understand PostMates You Will See That They Are A great Compnay, Thier is More money, less liability, Phone Support.

Take your Time, Deliver Your Food Carefully Professionally, Carry A Small Flash Light at Night, Communcate With Your Customer, Drive Slow Steady And Concentrate and You will learn how to easily make $150 for 12 hours working for postmates with no customers in your car. Also Better rating System.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> Once You Really Understand PostMates You Will See That They Are A great Compnay, Thier is More money, less liability, Phone Support.
> 
> Take your Time, Deliver Your Food Carefully Professionally, Carry A Small Flash Light at Night, Communcate With Your Customer, Drive Slow Steady And Concentrate and You will learn how to easily make $150 for 12 hours working for postmates with no customers in your car. Also Better rating System.


$150 for 12 hours? That's only $12.50/hour.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah about $12/hr after deducting gas is what I've averaged from Postmates/Doordash these last couple of days as a n00b. I worked roughly 3 hours yesterday and 6 hours today and have $120 pending payment and $7 in cash tips to show for it. I like it though. For me, it beats sitting in an office all day. I figure if I go out every day and work 6 hrs a day that's at least $500/week. Equal to what I was making sitting in the office getting fat.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh yeah and Postmates actually IS kickin way more butt than Doordash. I like the Doordash app/system better but Postmates stayed busy and made me more $/hr.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Actually my last 5 Postmates orders still show Pending for Tips, so it could be an additional $10-$20 in tips for those.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

SlikkRikk said:


> Yeah about $12/hr after deducting gas is what I've averaged from Postmates/Doordash these last couple of days as a n00b. I worked roughly 3 hours yesterday and 6 hours today and have $120 pending payment and $7 in cash tips to show for it. I like it though. For me, it beats sitting in an office all day. I figure if I go out every day and work 6 hrs a day that's at least $500/week. Equal to what I was making sitting in the office getting fat.


I hope you are factoring self-employment tax, additional expenses, and lack of employer benefits, on your equal pay breakdown.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

I never had any employee benefits. And uh, yeah, taxes, I'm definitely gonna pay those.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

SlikkRikk said:


> I never had any employee benefits. And uh, yeah, taxes, I'm definitely gonna pay those.


Then by all means, sit in your car and get fat instead of the office!


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

I've been doing plenty of DASHing in between driving to burn off the pounds!


----------



## SpiritualGangster (Oct 6, 2016)

I stack postmates and dash together. I'm making enough cash to splurge on shit like car parts now so I'm happy.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

SpiritualGangster said:


> I stack postmates and dash together.


Do both PM and DD have flexible delivery times?

Do you worry about two different delivery locations that may make routing more difficult?


----------



## SpiritualGangster (Oct 6, 2016)

chefseth said:


> Do both PM and DD have flexible delivery times?
> 
> Do you worry about two different delivery locations that may make routing more difficult?


If postmates is slow(as in I'm in non-priority dispatch, I throw dash on and vice versa.) Postmates is pretty flexible with what hours you can pick to get priority dispatch. So far, I've had pretty good luck and the 2 programs haven't sent me on weird routes opposite of each other, but I'm sure its bound to happen sooner or later,


----------



## Joogingthesystem (Oct 27, 2016)

What's up fellas! Just made an account on this site because my brother suggested it as he is a member also(he's an Uber/Lyft driver) and I work for Postmates currently in the San Fran region. Thought it would be a great idea to share info with you all and vice versa. I'm a full time worker with Postmates and lately I've been averaging over $25/hr since the start of September(more orders and more blitz opportunities). Last week I did 150 rides and qualified for the $400 bonus. I averaged $34/hr last week working 61 hours with the bulk of the hours Fri-Sunday when it blitz' more often and customers tend to tip better(at least from what I've noticed). Anybody else working in the SF area ???


----------



## Joogingthesystem (Oct 27, 2016)

SpiritualGangster said:


> I stack postmates and dash together. I'm making enough cash to splurge on shit like car parts now so I'm happy.


How much are you making by working both PM and DD if you don't mind sharing? Also, what region do you work?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> $150 for 12 hours? That's only $12.50/hour.


That a long shift for 150.I made 72 dollars in two hours on amazon flex because I finish my shift early


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Is postmates profitable from say 8 am - 3 pm or is it mostly dinner rush when the big bucks come in?


----------



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> *Postmates much better .
> 
> Postmates getting very busy, they give tips, and pay more per mile,
> 
> more employee oriented.*


So as of today I'm good to go with Postmates, do they mail you your supplies or do you have to go to one of their offices to get them?


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

uberyou said:


> So as of today I'm good to go with Postmates, do they mail you your supplies or do you have to go to one of their offices to get them?


Did you receive anything yet?

I just completed express on-boarding and am waiting for background check. I recall the final screen said that supplies will be mailed to us, unless you are in San Francisco, Los Angeles, and 1 other city I forgot.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

chopstick said:


> Is postmates profitable from say 8 am - 3 pm or is it mostly dinner rush when the big bucks come in?


Lunch from 11am to 2pm.Dinners 5pm to 10pm Monday thru frinday.Saturday and Sunday all day after 11am.I find breakfast time a waste of time.


----------

